# Diagnosis Pointer



## hgarrett113 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have read several contradictory statements about what to put in Box 24E on CMS-1500 claim form. Should numbers or letters be used? Also, I've read that only 1-4 or A-D should be used. If a patient has 12 diagnoses, how do you use diagnosis 5-12 or E-L?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 6, 2018)

Box 24E can have a maximum of four diagnosis.  it can be any combination of the diagnosis listed but a max of 4 you can have 12 diagnosis and point only one or two or three or four. you and point say only diagnosis F or Diagnosis A and G or ABL, there is no rule anywhere that it must be ABCD.  Just that it is a maximum of 4.  if you have more than 1 diagnosis on the claim you link only the ones which are the medical necessity for that particular line item.  It is acceptable to diagnosis listed that have not been linked.  Also as of 2012 you use letters not numbers.


----------

